
Watch my Neural Network learn to shoot a target - atum47
I&#x27;m still working on creating fun little games to run on the browser. Halfway trough creating a clone of Bang Bang (windows classic) I realized I needed a good artificial intelligence to play against the player. So I forked my halfway done game into this experiment and trained my neural network (custom written) to learn to shoot targets.<p>The ideia is that at each level the player plays against a neural network that has been trained for longer periods of time. As you can see on the video, after twenty minutes it got really good.<p>I&#x27;ll be posting the source code soon, for now, here&#x27;s the video:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=3FB92OOYqPI
======
atum47
The red bar indicates the strength of the projectile. The games consists in
two cannons facing each other and trying to hit one another. Level destruction
is a big part of the game, I'll try to implement that also.

